# High School American Football Stadiums



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw we closed the original thread, I hope it's ok if I start one back up. Here are some of my favs around the country:

Seierville High School's field, Dolly Parton is from there and put a little money into the school: 










Bryant Stadium in Lakeland Florida, home of the 2 time National Champion Lakeland Dreadnoughts (My wife went there, apparently they have a lot of old money flowing through their school):



















IMG Academy (a new sports specific school in South Florida):










lahaina high school football field in Hawaii, what a view:









Round Valley Ensphere: Eagar, Ariz. has a unique shape:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

we already have thread on this: they should merge and unlock it.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1349657&highlight=high+school


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's the first thing I said, it's closed. Hopefully something good comes of this, I love high school stadiums


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dad's stadium in Tampa at Plant High School who recently got really good and has athletes like Robert Marve and Aaron Murry. The story goes back in the 50s the parents were mad that this school (where the old money goes) didn't have a football stadium so the dad's literally built it themselves. 



















The cool part is they built the track after the stadium, so it actually wraps behind the home bleachers, but not the visitor ones to give the best views possible for home fans:


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Fort Worth / Tarrant County's largest and more well known (around here) high school stadiums:

Farrington Field - 18,500










Clark Stadium - 12,000










Barnes Stadium (Castleberry ISD) - 5,000










Mansfield ISD - Vernon Newsom Stadium - 11,100










Dragon Stadium (Southlake ISD) - 11,000










Pennington Field (Bedford) - 12,000










And showing my own high school some love, North Crowley Panther Stadium (Crowley ISD)


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

The Pit, home to the Elder Panthers in Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Mesquite Memorial Stadium - Mesquite, TX - 20,000


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

E.H. Hanby Stadium - Mesquite, Tx


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

This has to be the most famous High School stadium I know of. Tacoma, Washington from the movie "10 Things I Hate About You"


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Perhaps the most controversial High School stadium ever

Eagle Stadium - Allen, TX 18,000


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Denton ISD Stadium - Denton, TX 12,000


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Cy-Fair FCU Stadium Cypress, Tx


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

FCU stadium looks great! One of my favs posted!

I love that Allen has the largest stadium and yet season tickets for almost all of the seats. Something like 2K or less are for day of tickets.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Northwest ISD Stadium, Justin, TX


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

John Kincaide Stadium - Dallas, TX


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Dragon Stadium - Southlake, TX

since the last thread it has been expanded


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I read an article once that said D3 and D2 schools were having trouble getting good players to come to their schools because their high school had nicer facilities than they did. So after seeing these, I completely understand what they mean!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Gopher Warrior Bowl - Grand Prairie, TX


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Vernon Newsome Stadium - Mansfield, TX


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

man, texas is another world.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

rantanamo said:


> Perhaps the most controversial High School stadium ever
> 
> Eagle Stadium - Allen, TX 18,000


Allen played in front of 20,000 today but not at that stadium but in San Angelo, Texas. San Angelo Stadium holds 17,500 (4th largest high school stadium in Texas) normally but added 2,500 more standing room to watch today's playoff game featuring Allen High School and San Angelo Central.

Despite the spectacular catch by the San Angelo player in the video below, Allen won 34-21.

https://twitter.com/TDennisSportTog/status/802318525771681792
https://twitter.com/michaelflorek/status/802271718643335168


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What does ISD mean?


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

isaidso said:


> What does ISD mean?


Independent School District


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ohio has some really nice HS stadiums too, but I feel like most states just have the "was put there by a forklift" version.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel the same way. I like the ones that have some history and tradition a little more than these brand new 40 million dollar places


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

IMG is what is wrong with High School sports. And I am saying this as a Texas Coach.



Chevy114 said:


> IMG Academy (a new sports specific school in South Florida):


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Never a fan of them/other academies that get multiple nationally televised games a year. Sets a bad example and the wrong tone.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

WesTexas said:


> IMG is what is wrong with High School sports. And I am saying this as a Texas Coach.


I totally agree!


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Ballaban Field at St. Xavier Stadium
Cincinnati, Ohio
Home of the Bombers
Ohio Division 1 State Champions (2005, 2007, 2016)
Capacity 8,000









https://stxavier.smugmug.com/Football/Varsity-Football/20151009-St-Xavier-vs-LaSalle-mp/i-K4PXktR/A









https://stxavier.smugmug.com/Football/Varsity-Football/20161014-St-Xavier-vs-Warren-Cen/i-F3zcvq8/A









https://stxavier.smugmug.com/Football/Varsity-Football/20160923-St-Xavier-vs-Moeller-mp/i-TWPgjNQ/A









https://stxavier.smugmug.com/Football/Varsity-Football/20140905-St-Xavier-vs-Coljkj/i-Qjw59xQ/A


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

The Ford Center at The Star, a 12,000-seat stadium. The Cowboys share the facility with Frisco Independent School District high schools.









Image via visitfrisco.com


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

Washington High School Football Stadium, San Francisco, CA:


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

So can someone explain to me the Cowboys Practice stadium situation? I thought only 1 high school played there, but is it more like the best game of the week plays there?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Chevy114 said:


> So can someone explain to me the Cowboys Practice stadium situation? I thought only 1 high school played there, but is it more like the best game of the week plays there?


Frisco ISD has 9 high schools and they share Toyota Stadium, Frisco Memorial and the Ford Center. Unlike other districts, the teams seem to have no home stadium assigned. There also are 2 games each week at Frisco Memorial and the Ford Center, while only 1 at Toyota Stadium (I'm sure to keep the grass in prime condition).


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! I know in Tallahassee Florida, they do a game of the week at the fairgrounds stadium which is cool, but a pain if you're the home team I bet.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

> PROSPER (CBSDFW.COM) — The inaugural game in Prosper ISD’s new $52 million dollar football stadium ended with a win for the team and excited fans.
> 
> After years of anticipation, thousands came to check out the Prosper Eagles’ new home.
> 
> Residents for over a decade, Penny Martin and her husband see the stadium as another sign of the suburb’s growth.


https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/08/30...ate-first-win-in-52-million-football-stadium/


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

No offense but a little info please about this stadium? I have no bloody idea where Prosper is nor do I care to look it up. I assume Texas?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Calvin W said:


> No offense but a little info please about this stadium? I have no bloody idea where Prosper is nor do I care to look it up. I assume Texas?


It would have taken fewer keystrokes to google the information than it did to complain about it.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, why do so many U.S. college and school stadiums lack roofs? Similarly, why is there a preference for bleacher seating over individual bucket seats?


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

en1044 said:


> It would have taken fewer keystrokes to google the information than it did to complain about it.


Yep and a few extra words on the original post would have meant no need for my complaint.:bash:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

DFW could have its own pro league with all those stadiums.



OzStadiumGeek said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do so many U.S. college and school stadiums lack roofs? Similarly, why is there a preference for bleacher seating over individual bucket seats?


Costs. Most of our games are played at night (especially in the South) so the roof isn't really needed. Some do have them, especially in the PNW where it's misty.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do so many U.S. college and school stadiums lack roofs? Similarly, why is there a preference for bleacher seating over individual bucket seats?


1. Cost
2. There's no need. The elements are part of the tradition in the U.S. And the temperature starts to cool down during the football season anyway. 

The bleacher question I'm not 100% sure about, but my guess is that it has to do with cost as well. And Americans aren't particularly picky about seating.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Football is absolutely huge in the US. Many of those US high school football stadia are larger than college football stadia in Canada. Most high schools here don't have stands at all; they'd have a few bleachers.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/08/30...ate-first-win-in-52-million-football-stadium/


That turned out a lot nicer than I thought it would.

And to think, just a decade ago, most of that area was nothing but fields...


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Allen, TX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558488413132787718


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it was just a matter of time, I guess.

MY high school (...and rival school) is getting ready to open *CISD Stadium*, name subject to change at some point. Fort Worth's VLK Architects were the ones behind the design, as they are with many other high school facilities in this state.



> This fall, Crowley ISD will unveil its newest sports complex to serve both *Crowley* and *North Crowley* high schools. As part of the 2007 bond package, this new, 8,000-seat facility will include a field house, locker and training room areas, and a split-level press box. The north endzone will also have an impressive 60 x 30 ft LED video scoreboard. Unique to this venue, the second level of the field house is a 3,000 SF community room that offers the ability to host large events.


----------

